
Hyundai Motor Introduces Electric Double-Decker Bus - clouddrover
https://www.hyundaimotorgroup.com/MediaCenter/News/Press-Releases/Hyundai-Motor-Introduces-Electric-Double-Decker-Bus.hub
======
toinetoine
BYD double-decker electric buses have been in use in Futian district of
Shenzhen for a couple years now.

~~~
londons_explore
And the rest of the world won't touch them because they break down pretty much
every week.

Reliability is very important for a bus, and BYD hasn't got that yet.

~~~
Reason077
This has not been the experience in London which will soon have over 200 fully
electric buses, most of which have BYD drivetrains. By all accounts, they have
proven _at least_ as reliable as their diesel counterparts.

~~~
ddeck
_> they have proven at least as reliable as their diesel counterparts_

Things may have improved recently, but that certain was not the experience in
Hong Kong:

 _" Five Hong Kong electric buses pulled from service in under two weeks due
to glitches"_[1]

 _" Hong Kong electric buses pulled from the road for third time in nine
months"_[2]

 _" Trial run of five Hong Kong electric buses delayed indefinitely due to bus
stop bell problems"_[3]

 _" KMB electric bus runs into trouble on first day of trial"_[4]

[1] [https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-
kong/economy/article/2038314/...](https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-
kong/economy/article/2038314/hong-kong-electric-buses-pulled-road-third-time-
nine-months)

[2] [https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-
kong/economy/article/2038314/...](https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-
kong/economy/article/2038314/hong-kong-electric-buses-pulled-road-third-time-
nine-months)

[3] [https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/education-
community/arti...](https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/education-
community/article/2018569/trial-run-five-hong-kong-electric-buses-delayed)

[4] [http://www.ejinsight.com/20170801-kmb-electric-bus-runs-
into...](http://www.ejinsight.com/20170801-kmb-electric-bus-runs-into-trouble-
on-first-day-of-trial/)

~~~
melling
Most of those stories are from 2016. Technology improves over time.

In 2011 there was a high-speed train crash in China and every questioned HSR
in China.

Today China had 19,000 miles of track and carries 2 billion passengers a year.

It’s not hard to believe that initial electric buses had a few problems.

~~~
clouddrover
> _Most of those stories are from 2016._

Here are a couple from 2018 and 2019:

[https://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-electric-
buses-201...](https://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-electric-
buses-20180520-story.html)

[https://www.citylab.com/transportation/2019/01/electric-
bus-...](https://www.citylab.com/transportation/2019/01/electric-bus-battery-
recharge-new-flyer-byd-proterra-beb/577954/)

> _Technology improves over time._

This is bus technology, not rocket surgery. The BYD buses in Albuquerque had
door malfunctions, cracked and missing welds, brake issues, exposed high
voltage cables, etc.:

[https://www.cabq.gov/mayor/news/mayor-tim-keller-byd-will-
be...](https://www.cabq.gov/mayor/news/mayor-tim-keller-byd-will-be-held-
accountable-in-court)

This doesn't have anything to do with the technology. It's just bad bus
manufacturing.

~~~
Reason077
_”The BYD buses in Albuquerque had door malfunctions, cracked and missing
welds, brake issues, exposed high voltage cables, etc”_

Much of London’s electric bus fleet uses the BYD battery & drivetrain in
combination with an ADL (Alexander Dennis) bus body. These units seem to be
reliable and well-regraded.

~~~
clouddrover
Again, show me some links. Here are the bus inspection reports from
Albuquerque. They're not great:

[https://www.cabq.gov/mayor/build-your-dreams-mechanic-
inspec...](https://www.cabq.gov/mayor/build-your-dreams-mechanic-inspection-
reports)

~~~
melling
China has almost 400,000 electric busses.

[https://electrek.co/2019/03/20/chinese-electric-buses-
oil/](https://electrek.co/2019/03/20/chinese-electric-buses-oil/)

How are those working?

~~~
clouddrover
You tell me. Just saying there are 400,000 doesn't speak to their quality or
reliability.

~~~
londons_explore
If you have 400,000, you might care less about reliability.

If there is always another spare, a few breakdowns each day don't matter as
much as they do in a smaller fleet.

------
sabujp
new gbus please!

------
ex3ndr
Wow, this efficiency is only 70% more than model 3.

~~~
ex3ndr
Why my comment is so downvoted? 370kw is an impressive value, my model 3
usually use ~220-270 to drive, but bus i so much bigger.

~~~
jmelloy
You’re conflating units, I think. The long range Model 3 has a 75 kWHr battery
pack, and goes about 300 miles. That equates to about 250 wh/mi. This bus has
a 374 kWHr battery pack, and goes 300 kilometers. That’s 180 miles, so about
2100 whr/mi. The “energy” tab of the Model 3 is displaying watt-hours.

~~~
ex3ndr
I see, i misread article, was thinking that 374 is whr/mi

